# Mind over spelling - interesting



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

This is weird, but interesting 8) 

If you can raed this, you have a sgtrane mnid too 

Can you raed this? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can. 

I cdnuolt blveiee that I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd what I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in what oerdr the ltteres in a word are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is that the frsit and last ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can still raed it whotuit a pboerlm. This is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the word as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

TDG said:


> This is weird, but interesting 8)
> 
> If you can raed this, you have a sgtrane mnid too
> 
> ...


As a dyslexic I had no ploblem reading it.
Gary


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

It is a bit like my handwriting, first letter then usually a scrawl.

Dave


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

dovtrams said:


> It is a bit like my handwriting, first letter then usually a scrawl.
> 
> Dave


I konw - it's a geart tchqneiue to digusise the fcat one cna't splel 8)


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

dovtrams said:


> It is a bit like my handwriting, first letter then usually a scrawl.
> 
> Dave


I konw - it's a geart tchqneiue to digusise the fcat one cna't splel 8)


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

TDG said:


> dovtrams said:
> 
> 
> > It is a bit like my handwriting, first letter then usually a scrawl.
> ...


I thunk yur qute is libelus and too pist it tice is twoce is bod.

Dave


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

dovtrams said:


> I thunk yur qute is libelus and too pist it tice is twoce is bod.
> 
> Dave


Bit you se wot hapans whin u tri to kok it up - it koms out corict :roll: 
Wel it doz by the Forom spel chek :roll: :roll:


----------

